
Conference Report: SRECon Americas Day 1 - pronoiac
https://noidea.dog/blog/srecon-americas-2018-day-1
======
pronoiac
I saw this on Devops Weekly. I started reading out of curiosity because I
skipped SRECon this year, but midway through the day 2 blog entry I thought
this should be shared.

Day 2: [https://noidea.dog/blog/srecon-
americas-2018-day-2](https://noidea.dog/blog/srecon-americas-2018-day-2)

Day 3: [https://noidea.dog/blog/srecon-
americas-2018-day-3](https://noidea.dog/blog/srecon-americas-2018-day-3)

